# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: شروع یادگیری برای ایجاد ابزار کنترلی از راه دور با لپتاب

## winner1

سلام دوستان تخصص الان من سی شارپه ولی خوب بیس سی پلاس رو هم بلاخره بلدم از اینا بگزریم من و دوستتام تصمیم گرفتیم از صفر شروع کنیم به ساخت همواپیما ها ی مدل و ربات های پروازیه هوشمند حالا ما تو شروع کاریم و تقریبا اطلاعاتمون تو این زمینه صفره و باید از جایی شروع کنیم دوستانی که با سی پلاس تجربه انجام این کار هارو داشتند میشه من رو راهنمایی کنن واسه ارتباط بین موتو و لپتاب اونم تو فاصله های طولانی از چه خت افزاری میشه استفاده کرد و چزوری برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنم کار و کنم یاد بگیرم ممنون

----------

